# VERY HUNGRY 10 WEEK OLD BABY - PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi

I hope you can help!!  Our 10 week old son is a very hungry baby, taking approx 9oz of white cap hungry baby milk every 4 hours.  Over the past week or so, he has been screaming to be fed within the 4 hour window, sometimes about 2.5 hours after the last feed!!  He isn't sick at all, and really seems genuinley hungry.  He weighed 7lbs 8.5oz at birth, and at his last weigh-in 2 weeks ago, he was 12lbs 7oz.  A friend suggested that the screaming may not be hunger, but may be colic - would that still be the case if he is actually taking a bottle?  He doesn't sleep throught the night, and still looks for his feeds every 3-4 hours day and night!

I'm worried that we are doing something wrong, and would be grateful for your advice.

Many thanks, Carrie XX


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Carrie

Yes it could indeed be colic! Colic baby's still feed and often top up more frequently.

Its definitely worth starting infacol as seeing how things go

Jxxx

let me know how you get on..theres lots that can be done to help baby's who have colic (do a google search or look up on NHS direct)


----------

